# Looking for stock image



## faxxR (May 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for an image. I want an image with the front of a car and  you can see one or two passengers in the front seats. It has to have the  impression that they had an accident. It's for a school project. I want  to pay for it if needed. Can someone help me where i have search for  that kind of image?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Overread (May 24, 2012)

*thread locked*

Please do not cross post the same thread in multiple subsections. Please select the right subsection and only post once.


----------

